# A quick speaker question about SEAS Loki MKII



## Old Audiophile (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Shacksters, Happy Thanksgiving to all. I am contemplating a new front speaker purchase (LFR) and am trying to see if anyone here has had any knowledge or use of the SEAS Loki MKII coaxial kit from Madisound? It uses a SEAS 7" coaxial driver in a front ported box, which would be perfect for my HT where the LFR speakers are mounted on a shelf approx. 8' off the floor, above the monitor, angled down and not more than 2 or3" from the wall. I am under the opinion that a coincidentally mounter tweeter will give a good soundstage and and dialog will be rendered well. If anyone has had any experience with these speakers would they please respond back and give me the details. Thanking you in advance...Bill.

PS: I am using a Marantz SR6004 Receiver, rear inwall speakers, and a Velodyne sub.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
A Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours as well. SEAS makes very nice quality Drivers. I have a tinge of concern about the Efficiency of them with your Marantz. However, as you have a Subwoofer, if they are hard to drive crossing over at 80hz would take some burden off the AVR. As you have Preamp Outputs, at least you will have many choices in amplification.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a different two way madisound kit with Seas drivers and I couldn't be more happy. I really doubt you could go wrong with them. My only complaint, they seem just a tad pricy. If it were my HT, I'd look at these too. http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.co...zaph|audio-za5.2-tm-2-way-pair-with-cabinets/

Anyone of those will probably make you not like your sub as much.


----------



## Old Audiophile (Apr 4, 2011)

Generic, which Madisound kit do you have and what do you like about them? The link you gave me was for the Zaph Audio kit. My reasoning for the SEAS Loki kit was that the placement on the shelf above the TV was perfect for the coaxial driver according to Madisound. They said it was a very forgiving speaker placement wise, with the driver giving a good soundstage and that the 7" midbass will go lower. Thanks Bill.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

The kit I got is NLA. It's the cygnet MK II. It used a seas tweeter and 8" woofer. I looked around a lot and I picked on reputation, sensitivity of 88db, and a F3 of 42hz. At the time, I didn't know I would be adding a sub. I was after bookshelf speakers that had larger woofers in them.

They are extremely clean sounding speakers. If Madisound recomended the coaxial kit due to placement, then they probably know best. I only mentioned the Zaph audio kit because it's a little cheaper. That and they got a steller review by someone who built some amazing cabinets over on the partsexpress forum. I'm currently not in the market, but if I were, I'd want to hear the Zaph audio HT kits before I bought anything.


----------

